# The cure for vegetarianism



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoked some pork shoulders yesterday:










Inside the meat box are (were) 3 9# boston butts. I smoked them for about 9 hours, then transferred them to the oven to finish.

Marinade, in descending relative amounts: Apple juice, red wine, tea, soy sauce, lemon juice, and seasonings: SPOG and whte sugar. + water to top off the meat inside the canning kettle.

Smoke: briquet fire to which I periodically added hickory, oak, apple, cherry, mulberry, and pistachio shells.

Each butt was smoked/cooked up to 200F internal temp, then I let them sit an hour at room temperature before pulling.

And that, my friends, is how we will eradicate the plague of vegetarianism from the earth  In case that doesn't work, behold the fattie:










I smoked up a couple of these while the butts were finishing in the oven. The fattie is basically smoked stuffed sausage. To make one, you roll out a pound of Bob Evans or Jimmy Dean sausage flat into an approx. 9" square then roll it around some filling and seal it up. There's a technique for doing this involving a gallon ziploc bag - happy to share if anyone's interested. Then smoke it till the internal temp is 165F. There are many variations of the fattie. The one shown in the pic is actually one I did a couple of years ago; I didn't take any pics of yesterday's ones. It is enclosed in a mesh of bacon, which I don't do anymore - the bacon gets too tough and doesn't absorb as much smoke as the ground sausage.

Note, the pink color of the ground pork sausage is not cause for alarm - that's the color it gets when slow cooked/smoked.

Filling: sauteed onions, green peppers, jalapenos, and mushrooms, and cheddar cheese. Sometimes I add bacon to the filling but didn't yesterday. There are many other things BBQers fill fatties with incl. seafood, other vegetables, cheeses, etc.

I also smoked up a few pounds of Sahlen's hot dogs - the hunting buddies love these.

So, the smoker got a good workout, fridge/freezer a restocked with goodies, and the old carbon footprint has never been bigger


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Sweet mother of meats!!! That looks amazing


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Man that looks amazing. 

About a month ago one of my guys at work brought in a slice of a fattie he made. Same kinda deal but did wrap in bacon. Had cheddar, pepper jack, crab, link sausage, and crawdads in the middle and it was unbelievably awesome. I'm jealous.

I need a smoker too.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm vegetarian, but I think that looks amazing!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Holy smoke! I had to put on a bid for this thread. Looks and sounds delicious.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Making my mouth water reading about it. :dr


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks delish!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

zabhatton said:


> I'm vegetarian, but I think that looks amazing!


Well, here's the cure, LOL! There are some non-meat things that smoke well incl. corn, hardboiled eggs, mushrooms, cheese (a somewhat more involved process).


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian too, and no offense but to me looks like a decaying corpse with all the guts squishing out. Enjoy! :shock:


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I'm a vegetarian too, and no offense but to me looks like a decaying corpse with all the guts squishing out. Enjoy! :shock:


LOL, tastes better than it looks


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruck said:


> LOL, tastes better than it looks


Yeah, I'm sure it does - and if I were your neighbor I'd probably be wondering what that delicious aroma was, then being bummed to find out! I admit it - I am one of those vegetarians who eats fake bacon, fake burgers etc. Too much tofu gives you bitch-tits (so they say).


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn that looks good. And I thought I knew a little about smoking/cooking. Looking at that I know very little. 

I grind and stuff a little Polish sausage and a game sausage occasionally when I shoot straight. 

Also make a mean smoked bacon cheddar. 1 Big block of mild cheddar from Costco. 1 pound bacon fried, paper toweled and crumbled. Cut the cheese (lol) in to cubes (1/2 to 3/4 inch) put/mix cheese and bacon disposable foil pan. Smoke with apple or cherry chips about 175-200 (2-4 hours) so cheese melts and comes back together. Spoon it out warm or let it cool and cut the cheese again. My daughter says "When I die and go to heaven I know what I'm ordering."


----------

